# 2013 Ruffed Grouse Society Gun Dog Trial Series



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

birdhuntingbtch said:


> VHDF uses the Silo Course which is on Beaumont Rd & Duck Lake Rd. Which is a huge field, you could actually have 2 seperate bird fields one for Flushers and one for Pointers. I'm sure we could find cover that was acceptable for judging Flushers and Pointers on that field. Acutally I think (I could be wrong) that the springer/cocker club had a test at the field the first part of August and the field was good.


This thread has been tweaking my anal capacity.
The Silo course is on Livingston RD, just west of Beaumont. It has the picnic shelter. The barn course is on Cooley Lake Rd just east of Beaumont. These 2 fields are approx 2 miles from each other. If you know the way you can work your dogs from one to the other, crossing Beaumont rd one time and get in some woods work and some field work.
Link to a nice map:
http://www.michigandnr.com/publications/pdfs/recreationcamping/highland_map.pdf

The Silo course would be a nice place to run one of these events. Hook up with a club that exists, has the proper insurance, permits etc and work out the details. It's probably too late for the 2013 season. BUT, having run and managed AF trials and judged an RGS trial I think the places RGS is using, licensed shooting preserves, makes planning and operations WAY more simple. The big items are already handled. My nickles worth on the subject


----------



## birdhuntingbtch (Mar 30, 2009)

Bobby said:


> This thread has been tweaking my anal capacity.
> The Silo course is on Livingston RD, just west of Beaumont. It has the picnic shelter. The barn course is on Cooley Lake Rd just east of Beaumont. These 2 fields are approx 2 miles from each other. If you know the way you can work your dogs from one to the other, crossing Beaumont rd one time and get in some woods work and some field work.
> Link to a nice map:
> http://www.michigandnr.com/publications/pdfs/recreationcamping/highland_map.pdf
> ...


Bobby - thanks for the correction on the directions, as my husband tells me I could get lost in a fish bowl!


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Bobby said:


> This thread has been tweaking my anal capacity.
> The Silo course is on Livingston RD, just west of Beaumont. It has the picnic shelter. The barn course is on Cooley Lake Rd just east of Beaumont. These 2 fields are approx 2 miles from each other. If you know the way you can work your dogs from one to the other, crossing Beaumont rd one time and get in some woods work and some field work.
> Link to a nice map:
> http://www.michigandnr.com/publications/pdfs/recreationcamping/highland_map.pdf
> ...


Great place, but watch for the ground hog holes at the silo course. I think we should add some ground hog/varmint hunting days to the work day schedule. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

jesseb said:


> Hey guys, looking for some info here. My buddy and I would like to run our dogs in these trials. Problem is as simple country folk we don't know all the fancy rules and formalities of you fancy sophisticated trial people!


*Fun Trial Guidelines*

*Safety*
Please keep this in mind throughout the day  Please Practice Safe Gun Handling.
Do not hesitate to call a safety if the bird flushers towards the gallery, judges, the other handler or a dog. Listen for the judges, who will call safety if the shot is not safe.

*The Running*
Most trials run dogs in braces (two at a time) on the same course. 
Please be respectful of the other dog and handler. 

You may only shoot (2) birds
o	Your dog is only judged on two bird contacts
o	The judges may direct you to continue hunting for a 3rd bird if they did not have adequate opportunity to judge retrieving (due to a safety being called) 
o	A missed bird is not a safety (it will hurt your dogs chances if you miss)
o	There is no incentive to rush through the course in a race to find all the birds. Again, please show respect for your brace mate. 

Please collar/leash your dog if you think it may interfere with a bracemates retrieve

*Judging*
The judges will evaluate entries in the following categories:

*Response to Handler (Obedience)*
The dog needs to respond enthusiastically and quickly to the handlers commands.

*Ground Coverage* 
The dog should cover ground efficiently and with purpose. 
It should utilize the best hunting pattern for the conditions presented and search out likely places where gamebirds inhabit. 

*Bird Finds*
Pointing dogs should locate birds from an appropriate distance and remain staunch on point.
Flushing dogs should accurately locate the bird and aggressively put it in the air.
Dogs do not need to remain steady after the bird takes flight, or the shot. There is no reward for steadiness after the shot. Handlers should do everything in their power to avoid brace mate interference. 

*Retrieves *
The dog should locate the downed bird quickly and accurately.
The dog should return the bird immediately to the handler and release the bird cleanly.


----------



## Jagerdawg (Aug 21, 2012)

This sounds like a good time for the dog and me. I would like to try this this year. Can you join the RGS the day of the trial or does it need to be done before?


----------



## jesseb (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guys that's the info I wanted!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Jagerdawg said:


> This sounds like a good time for the dog and me. I would like to try this this year. Can you join the RGS the day of the trial or does it need to be done before?


You can join day of or just come to the banquet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

N M Mechanical said:


> You can join day of or just come to the banquet
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
banquet is a great time, with the best of people, closest is Richland augusta [kalamazoo] feb 9th. 
you can also join online at rgs web site
hope to add you to the banquat


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

I am trying to schedule the kalamazoo chapter trial for may 11? if it is ok with Dave the Date stealer


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

jimmyjette14 said:


> I am trying to schedule the kalamazoo chapter trial for may 11? if it is ok with Dave the Date stealer


Gaylord trial is that day.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Well there is a great chance the lakeshore trial will be in june this year unless we can find birds this week
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

jimmyjette14 said:


> I am trying to schedule the kalamazoo chapter trial for may 11? if it is ok with Dave the Date stealer


Hey. You had it first, we made the final decision after you posted it canceled. 


From where I am


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

Daveldman said:


> Hey. You had it first, we made the final decision after you posted it canceled.
> 
> 
> From where I am


 
oh taaah Davey, Look at the facebook page again! I canceled when I saw the post that the date was moved, did not think having 2 on the same day within 2 hours was a good idea. so own it


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

jimmyjette14 said:


> oh taaah Davey, Look at the facebook page again! I canceled when I saw the post that the date was moved, did not think having 2 on the same day within 2 hours was a good idea. so own it


We don't ever have any cross-over between the two trials.
We all agreed on that at the meeting.


----------



## A2Brit (Jun 6, 2012)

OK..I was training with Bill at Colonial Farms yesterday and he told me the SE Michigan Chapter Gun Dog Trial is NOT on 3/23 as posted. It is actually scheduled for 3/16.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

N M Mechanical said:


> Well there is a great chance the lakeshore trial will be in june this year unless we can find birds this week
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Birds secured


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

On the fb page, the gsemi chapter is the only one with a date listed under"events." With the confusication regarding dates, can I suggest that somebody updates that section with all of the chapters dates?


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

k9wernet said:


> On the fb page, the gsemi chapter is the only one with a date listed under"events." With the confusication regarding dates, can I suggest that somebody updates that section with all of the chapters dates?


I think most of the dates on the FB page are correct. If we can convince corporate to let us, we talked about creating a Michigan RGS website that would have a separate page for each chapter, and have all of the RGS events listed, with all of the proper forms. Until then, the FB page is the best we can do to keep everyone informed. I own a couple URL's already, just need permission to use the RGS name and logo's.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Daveldman said:


> I think most of the dates on the FB page are correct. If we can convince corporate to let us, we talked about creating a Michigan RGS website that would have a separate page for each chapter, and have all of the RGS events listed, with all of the proper forms. Until then, the FB page is the best we can do to keep everyone informed. I own a couple URL's already, just need permission to use the RGS name and logo's.


When I go to the fb page: (http://www.facebook.com/MichiganRuffedGrouseSocietyGunDogTrialSeries/events)

And click "events" all I see is the SEMI trial. I don't see any other trials or dates on that page. Maybe they're there and the permission settings need to be looked at.

If the other trials are simply listed as posts on the front page, I would recommend creating an "event" for each trial.


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

k9wernet said:


> When I go to the fb page: (http://www.facebook.com/MichiganRuffedGrouseSocietyGunDogTrialSeries/events)
> 
> And click "events" all I see is the SEMI trial. I don't see any other trials or dates on that page. Maybe they're there and the permission settings need to be looked at.
> 
> If the other trials are simply listed as posts on the front page, I would recommend creating an "event" for each trial.


That is true, I am the only one that has created an "event" page so far. I'm sure others will follow.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Since the first one of the year went off this weekend and on the 16th we will have the first in michigan for the year I thought I would bump this to the top.


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

N M Mechanical said:


> Since the first one of the year went off this weekend and on the 16th we will have the first in michigan for the year I thought I would bump this to the top.


And yet, it already got bumped by the setter thread


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Daveldman said:


> And yet, it already got bumped by the setter thread


Well you know my thoughts on setters 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Finders Keepers (Nov 2, 2009)

You secretly want 2 of em..?


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Finders Keepers said:


> You secretly want 2 of em..?


to do the job of one pointer?


----------



## Finders Keepers (Nov 2, 2009)

k9wernet said:


> to do the job of one pointer?


LOL! :lol:


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

k9wernet said:


> to do the job of one pointer?


It _would_ require 2 setters to locate one porcupine, as they are too busy finding feathered game. Whereas one gsp could find limits of porkies in a single afternoon!


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

milmo1 said:


> It _would_ require 2 setters to locate one porcupine, as they are too busy finding feathered game. Where as one gsp could find limits of porkies in a single afternoon!


 
yummmmm porkies


----------

